# Reputation points



## RebeccaWoodward* (Jan 19, 2009)

"You must spread some reputation around before giving it to ------ again" (I have removed the name)

I was trying to give some reputation points for one of our helpful coders and this is the message I received (above).  What does this mean?????


----------



## pamtienter (Jan 19, 2009)

I've gotten that also. I wonder if you have to do so many others (one or more, I don't know) before you give kudos to someone you just did? So you can't do the same one twice in a row...


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Jan 19, 2009)

The odd thing is that this will be the first time I have given this CPC reputation points.  Very strange................


----------



## FTessaBartels (Jan 19, 2009)

*Contact AAPC directly*

Rebecca,
Contact AAPC directly and let them know about it. It could be a software glitch. 

I had a very odd response once and my query to them alerted them to the problem they needed to address. 

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Jan 20, 2009)

Silly question maybe, but what are reputation points?  How do you give them?  I'd love to give some kudos to some of you wonderful fellow coders!!


----------



## mbort (Jan 20, 2009)

When you find a thread that is helpful, there is a little scale looking thing in the upper right corner of thread..if you hover over it, it will say "add to xxxx's reputation" ,  you can click on it and give reputation points to that person.


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Jan 21, 2009)

That's what I'm clicking on.  I've actually tried this on a couple of other helpful coders and I received the same message.  I'm going to take Tessa's advice and give the AAPC a jingle.  Thanks to all!


----------



## ckkohler (Feb 15, 2012)

*Reputation Points*

Does anyone know how we can find our own reputation points?  Just learned about these ... !!


----------



## mitchellde (Feb 16, 2012)

ckkohler said:


> Does anyone know how we can find our own reputation points?  Just learned about these ... !!



Click on the user cp on the menue bar and scroll down


----------



## MnTwins29 (Feb 16, 2012)

Given the great advice she has given to so many people here, I wouldn't be surprised if Debra has about a billion reputation points!


----------



## coachlang3 (Feb 16, 2012)

*Oh yeah!!!*

She would from me, Lance, but I keep getting that message that Rebecca posted about giving to someone else before giving to the same person again, lol.

I've had that issue a few times with some of my favorite coders on here


----------



## jmcpolin (Feb 16, 2012)

Is that what makes your title change, because I swear I used to be a networker and now I am a guru, this is all new to me I started a new job and work is really slow so I have lots of time to be on here lol


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Feb 16, 2012)

jmcpolin said:


> Is that what makes your title change, because I swear I used to be a networker and now I am a guru, this is all new to me I started a new job and work is really slow so I have lots of time to be on here lol



Your title changes based on the number of posts'.  I can't recall what the "magic number" is for each level.


----------



## jmcpolin (Feb 16, 2012)

Its like a video game lol


----------



## cheermom68 (Feb 16, 2012)

Not long after I first started posting on AAPC, I was given a "red" reputation, which is bad, about something that I was just restating that happened in an NGS audit.  I wasn't answering a question but just giving a heads up to try to help others after an audit that one of providers went through.  So I don't give points or look at mine.  You can be just trying to be helpful or actually right and someone who disagrees and perhaps is wrong can give you a "red" reputation point.  So I don't really give them much weight.  I think these forums are invaluable and there are many people on here who I really value their opinion, but I just don't really understand why there needs to be "reputation" points. 
Just my opinion. 
LeeAnn


----------



## jmcpolin (Feb 16, 2012)

How do you even look at your reputation points?


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Feb 16, 2012)

I understand LeeAnn.  I have encountered the same situation.  I answered a thread with a quote directly from CMS and received a "red" point, too.  I would rather have a "healthy" debate on the forum than slap someone with an opposing reputation point.


----------



## jmcpolin (Feb 16, 2012)

I see that it gives you a fortune as well in the green box, I would like to see just out of curiosity if I have any red marks.


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Feb 16, 2012)

jmcpolin said:


> I see that it gives you a fortune as well in the green box, I would like to see just out of curiosity if I have any red marks.



In the top left hand corner, you will see "User CP".  Click on this.  If you have any reputation points, good or bad, you will see them on the screen.


----------



## jmcpolin (Feb 16, 2012)

lol I have 15 points for one post


----------



## MnTwins29 (Feb 16, 2012)

*Wow!*



jmcpolin said:


> lol I have 15 points for one post



Must have been a REALLY good one! 

Seriously, if the "reputation points" are to be counted, I don't mind that message that says you have to "spread the love."  Otherwise, it simply turns into a popularity contest instead of judging posts that truly help members.   However, I don't think we really need a number of points to know which people are experts and provide helpful advice or need to click a post to know whether or not it was truly helpful.   

Personally, I just answer those questions where I feel I can help, unless someone else beat me to the punch, and then I will simply verify that answer on occasion.   As long as we keep up the great discussions and advice, that is rewarding enough.


----------



## jmcpolin (Feb 16, 2012)

I have learned alot on here, I can't believe I never used this before.  I think I was just too busy at my last job.


----------



## mitchellde (Feb 16, 2012)

coachlang3 said:


> She would from me, Lance, but I keep getting that message that Rebecca posted about giving to someone else before giving to the same person again, lol.
> 
> I've had that issue a few times with some of my favorite coders on here



Thank you for the kind words! And Lance too. I appreciate the opportunity to network with my fellow coders and share ideas.  You are all such great people!


----------



## ckkohler (Mar 14, 2012)

Yes, Debra IS amazing!  I've learned many things from just reading her posts.  OK, so, I've done what you suggested, Debra.  What exactly am I looking for?  I'm thinking something obvious like "reputation points" .. but, all I have on the left are different setting options and in the middle of the screen all I have is a message about not have any subscriptions.  What else am I missing or have I just not received any points yet?  Which is entirely possible ..   Thank you!


----------



## btadlock1 (Mar 14, 2012)

RebeccaWoodward* said:


> "You must spread some reputation around before giving it to ------ again" (I have removed the name)
> 
> I was trying to give some reputation points for one of our helpful coders and this is the message I received (above).  What does this mean?????



I've seen it before - it just means that you need to give more people reputation ratings, for better or worse, so that a lot of people can get points. You can only give the same person points a few times in a row, before it makes you 'judge' someone else.

Just give me some points, and you'll be good to go!  LOL


----------



## mitchellde (Mar 14, 2012)

ckkohler said:


> Yes, Debra IS amazing!  I've learned many things from just reading her posts.  OK, so, I've done what you suggested, Debra.  What exactly am I looking for?  I'm thinking something obvious like "reputation points" .. but, all I have on the left are different setting options and in the middle of the screen all I have is a message about not have any subscriptions.  What else am I missing or have I just not received any points yet?  Which is entirely possible ..   Thank you!



Thank You again, if you have scrolled all the way down and nothing is there then you do not have any yet.  Your setting options are on the left then at the top in the middle of your screen will be any unanswered private messages, then if you scroll down the reputation points will be there.  You will earn many positive points before long, most people do not know how to give kudos in the posts but before long they will learn.


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Mar 15, 2012)

btadlock1 said:


> I've seen it before - it just means that you need to give more people reputation ratings, for better or worse, so that a lot of people can get points. You can only give the same person points a few times in a row, before it makes you 'judge' someone else.
> 
> Just give me some points, and you'll be good to go!  LOL



Brandi,

You're a book of knowledge; like so many others on this forum.  I'm always giving you and my other faves a "high five" in my head!


----------



## ckkohler (Mar 21, 2012)

Shucks.  Guess I don't have any "points" yet ... ha!  Thanks for the guidance!


----------



## ckkohler (Mar 21, 2012)

Thank you to whomever was gracious enough to "give" me some points so I could see what it looked like on the screen ... you guys are the best-est!!


----------



## ckkohler (Jun 20, 2016)

*Reputation Points*



mitchellde said:


> Click on the user cp on the menue bar and scroll down



OK.  It's been a while since I was looking for my OWN reputation points.  Dumb, dumb question - but, what does CP stand for?  I don't find those letters on the menu bar ... what am I missing?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## mhstrauss (Jun 20, 2016)

ckkohler said:


> OK.  It's been a while since I was looking for my OWN reputation points.  Dumb, dumb question - but, what does CP stand for?  I don't find those letters on the menu bar ... what am I missing?  Thanks in advance!



CP was Control Panel. But I can't find mine now, I've looked through My Profile, Settings, etc, and don't see it anymore. I can't even find a place to give reputation points...now I just see "Rate This Thread". Maybe they did away with reputation points when they updated the site awhile back??


----------



## Tasha_1982 (Jun 22, 2016)

*Reputation Points*



mhstrauss said:


> CP was Control Panel. But I can't find mine now, I've looked through My Profile, Settings, etc, and don't see it anymore. I can't even find a place to give reputation points...now I just see "Rate This Thread". Maybe they did away with reputation points when they updated the site awhile back??



I haven't successfully found my own but there is a small star at the bottom left of each post that if you hover over it says "add to this user's reputation".  I think that is where you go to add to someone else's reputation.


----------



## Walker22 (Jun 23, 2016)

Tasha_1982 said:


> I haven't successfully found my own but there is a small star at the bottom left of each post that if you hover over it says "add to this user's reputation".  I think that is where you go to add to someone else's reputation.



To find your own reputation points, click on the "Settings" link on the blue bar at the top of the Forums page. It will show everything you have given and received.


----------



## mhstrauss (Jun 23, 2016)

Walker22 said:


> To find your own reputation points, click on the "Settings" link on the blue bar at the top of the Forums page. It will show everything you have given and received.



I KNOW I looked through there a couple days ago, and apparently completely overlooked it. Thank you!


----------

